# I am gonna be away this weekend



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I won't ake hypno chat this weekend as I have a big catering event to do on the coast. Just fyi.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am back form the coast and will be in chat and will answer questions on the forum as soon as I can get to them.This was a friends reception that had been planned for a long time. She cried saying how could she have a party as the world was in turmoil. However, after four days of the news, its was nice to be close with friends and to talk about things, laugh and show each other wee love each other and I must say it was a relief for me and reaffirmed the positive in life at a really negative time in our countries history. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Glad to have you back...


----------

